# Gojira



## Devil May Cry (16 Marzo 2013)

Non so se ci sia qualcuno che ama il Metal,ma sicuramente i Gojira meritano un topic 
Li amo alla follia!!Sono una delle migliori Metal band in circolazione.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Marzo 2013)

se ascoltassi ancora il metal come se fosse l'unica musica sulla faccia della terra li apprezzerei di più ,comunque si elevano al di sopra di tutti quei gruppetti metal/poser che ci sono in giro,bravi,e poi ultimamente stanno andando forte li vedo in molti festival o ad aprire concerti di gruppi più famosi,l'anno scorso erano a udine ad aprire il concerto dei metallica se non erro


----------



## Devil May Cry (17 Marzo 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> se ascoltassi ancora il metal come se fosse l'unica musica sulla faccia della terra li apprezzerei di più ,comunque si elevano al di sopra di tutti quei gruppetti metal/poser che ci sono in giro,bravi,e poi ultimamente stanno andando forte li vedo in molti festival o ad aprire concerti di gruppi più famosi,l'anno scorso erano a udine ad aprire il concerto dei metallica se non erro



Anche io non ascolto solo metal..Però resta il mio genere preferito.
Si l'anno scorso erano in tour con Machine Head e Metallica..Stanno avendo il successo che si meritano!!Molto probabilmente dal vivo aprono il di dietro ai 4 vecchietti dei Metallica.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Anche io non ascolto solo metal..Però resta il mio genere preferito.
> Si l'anno scorso erano in tour con Machine Head e Metallica..Stanno avendo il successo che si meritano!!*Molto probabilmente dal vivo aprono il di dietro ai 4 vecchietti dei Metallica*.



non diciamo boiate adesso su


----------



## Devil May Cry (18 Marzo 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> non diciamo boiate adesso su



Li ho visti dal vivo nel 2010 i Metallica, in svizzera la Sonisphere (l'inferno di Jonschwil per intenderci) c'erano i Big Four..Tra i 4 grandi sono stati i peggiori..Fidati che la gente può dire quello che vuole ma dal vivo ho visto un sacco di band mille volte meglio di loro..Dark Tranquillity,The Black Dahlia Murder,DevilDriver,Megadeth,Slayer,Motorhead,Cannibal Corpse,Hour of Penance etc..Solo per citarne alcuni!!Ho citato gruppi di generi diversi tra loro,ma fa pooco conto perché a livello tecnico e di coinvolgimento sono migliori dei 'tallica..
I Metallica creano una bella atmosfera,ma sbagliano tanto e da chitarrista sentire Kirk che sbaglia la scala iniziale del solo di Creeping Death mi ha fatto bestemmiare in turco.Ma non ha fatto solo quell'errore me ne ricordo altri!!E non si parla di un bending stonato,ma di errori grossolani.Per non parlare di Lars che non sa più nemmeno fare il pezzo di doppia cassa di One..O voglia parlare della voce di James??Ormai sembra un cantante pop..Dov'è finita la voce *******sa dei primi dischi? : (
Son sicuro che i Gojira gli aprono il di dietro ai 'tallica..Quando li vedrò dal vivo potrò confermarlo o smentirlo..Ma una cosa è certa i Metallica attuali dal vivo fanno abbastanza ridere...E lo dice uno che è cresciuto a pane e metallica..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Marzo 2013)

boh sinceramente mi importa poco visto che il mio prossimo concerto sarà dei porcupine tree


----------

